

Using Slate: A Hacker's Window Manager for OSX - trishume
http://thume.ca/howto/2012/11/19/using-slate/

======
cleverjake
Wow, I have been using divvy for quit ea long time, and actually passed on
Slate the first time I saw it because I figured I had my use casses covered.
This post makes me really regret that. Loving it so far, thanks for posting.

~~~
trishume
I found slate through HN as well, I wrote this post because I didn't think
people truly understood its awesomeness. The readme is a very good technical
manual but doesn't explain Slate's potential very well.

~~~
jrajav
I think they did, it got 166 points when I submitted it. ;)

Definitely worth another round, though.

~~~
trishume
touché, I do think Slate deserves a better features overview though.

------
mej10
I have a simple tiling window manager I wrote for OSX. Does this project
support tiling? I am guessing no: "Slate is a keyboard-driven window
management program for Mac OSX"

Why use this instead of a tiling wm?

~~~
jrajav
How does your WM work? I was under the impression that a true tiling WM was
impossible on OS X, and that programs like Slate were the best compromise.

Edit: Details please.

~~~
mej10
By using the Accessibility APIs. I imagine the core is implemented pretty
similarly to Slate as I think there are only a couple ways to implement window
management features.

It is pretty hacky in parts. For example, some windows have an absolute
minimum size that they can't be resized beyond, so I have some logic that
figures that out and deals with it. The hiding/showing of windows is also not
as robust as I would like, but it works.

There are a lot of other examples where I have added things based on
observation, rather than documentation.

------
ishbits
I currently use the free Window Keys application for resizing windows. I use
it over other solutions as it provides resistance when you hit the edge of the
screen. Does Slate provide this resistance on resizes?

------
roy_x
dude, that is cool. I don't know why nobody comment this. I guess, if people
need handle sth. only by using keyboard, their will got to sh/zsh....

Anyway, I think Slate is very useful for me.

------
dmix
This is great, I've wanted a hackable window tiling manager for OSX since I
tried XMONAD back in the day. I never got used to using Divvy properly. I'm
going to give Slate a try.

------
jenhsun
I use Spectacle. It's not necessary to be that complicated.

------
ewilliam
Does anyone use Spectacle? How does this compare?

~~~
numbnuts
I do. Spectacle is much simpler. Having recently switched from Vim to Emacs,
Slate's configurability scares me.

~~~
lbotos
"With great power comes great responsibility". I run a very simple slate
configuration that is essentially spectacle with some minor mods. It's very
short and while I will admit it took me a couple of tries to get perfect it
does exactly what I want.

------
JoelMcCracken
Someone needs to do this, but with MacRuby.

~~~
trishume
Someone else commented that they had written one in macruby.

I looked into implementing macruby for configuration but unfortunately the
embedding api is not very good. I am possibly going to implement lua
configuration though.

